# On the wagon.. and off.. and on again...



## deadhand31 (Aug 14, 2004)

I've got a problem, and I'm wondering if anyone else has had it, and fixed it. It revolves around my weight. There are times when I can stay on a diet, and a jogging regimen for a few months, then all motivation takes a nosedive, and the weight comes back. I'd rather keep all the weight off, since I'm faster when I do, and I can last a lot longer in my workouts. Anybody have any suggestions??


----------



## lonecoyote (Aug 14, 2004)

In my opinion, you've got to have a reason to exercise beyond losing weight, because that will keep you working out through the plateaus and eventually the weight will come off. I took up early morning jogging and a couple of years later, I don't know if I could live without it. Not even doing it specifically for weight loss or anything anymore, it has become a kind of meditation, a way to connect with myself and surroundings. It is about the journey, not the destination of losing weight, which will just happen. Same thing with anything, doing katas, lifting weights, whatever, after a certain period of time you internalize it and it becomes part of you. Then when you are not looking at the goal of losing weight or obsessing about it, it just happens.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 14, 2004)

There is more to excerisce than the physical portion of the program. We have a tendency to look at the physical realm.

In order to start health habits you have to do the following. 

SIDE NOTE---- I have worked in the Mental Health Field for a few years


Pick a small goal such as going outside and do a few strecthing excerisces. The air and the sounds will help you not concentrate on the act itself. 
Do this on a regular basis say 10 minutes each morning. 
It is like putting on a seatbelt in your car once you keep doing it repetitively. You do not even realize you are doing it. 
The main thing pick those things that you know will help you and break into very small steps/goals. Such as picking one bad food and make yourself not eat it no matter what. Get rid of it out of your  house and force your self not to buy it again. Or pick one fast food place you will not go into for example. Eat one apple or favorite fruit everyday, etc....
Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 14, 2004)

I think you do need to make it part of your life - but also, don't beat yourself up about it if/when you do "fall off the wagon" - you just get back on.  I understand struggling with weight.  I have had to change my eating behaviors substantially, and still struggle with it - although now, between watching what I eat (for me, it's fat content - for others, it may be sugar intake, or overall calorie count) and trying to make sure I get to the studio to train as often as possible, it's not too bad.  The nice thing about taking the weight off is that it's easier to maintain the lower weight than losing the weight. 


Good luck, and don't be hard on yourself if you do gain weight - just make sure you get back out there and keep working at it.  I know that for me, this will be a lifelong struggle.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 14, 2004)

Find someone to do it with you and don't let each other quit...

Excercising alone can easily lead to slacking and lost motivation.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 14, 2004)

On again... off again...it sounds like the story of my life. 

The best thing I can offer is not to beat yourself up when things are going down hill and the weight is drifting up again.  I find that if I put too much pressure on myself and "freak" about a few pounds it sends me spiralling into eating more and exercising less.  

Make progress one day at a time.  Don't think of dieting... think of responsibly eating.  When I am tempted by something I truly think I want, but don't really need, I drink a glass of water first and wait 1/2 and hour.  If the craving is still there then I go for it.  It seems to work for me because my weight has been steadily dropping since joining MA.  I do gain a few pounds back now and then but I don't panic about it anymore.


----------

